# Lost the Baby- Thanks to all



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry...


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, nuts! But I'm glad Sugar is doing okay. It sounds like she and Homer have buddied-up so maybe it will be less stressful if you decide to try again.
Sure wopuld love to see photos of them!


----------



## shoreline (May 28, 2013)

Im sorry


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

so sorry for your Loss I hope she heals quickly.. have you ever tried Dr Underwoods Horse meds?


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm glad you ended up keeping her, sounded like for a little bit you weren't sure if you would. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh no  I'm so sorry Sherie!

You did everything right though, by the sounds of it. If she had aborted back at her old home, her breeder may have not noticed so quickly and she could have gotten a very serious infection. Afterbirth is nothing to be messed with.

Poor gal, no wonder she wasn't wanting to eat! I'm so glad to hear that she and Homer are friends now though, and while the death of the baby is sad, things should go much more smoothly for you, Sugar, and Homer now. 

We still need pictures of miss long ears!!!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hated to hear about the loss, albeit it being for the best. Hopefully the legs will heal soon and she can be even more relaxed.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I really appreciate your condolences. It was a bad experience but trying to focus on the positive and that is that Sugar is doing so much better and has bonded with the herd. The farrier was out on Monday and we were able to get her feet done so that is another good thing. Still treating the sores on her legs. Farrier suggested furazone so we have been doing that for the last couple of days. Vet had suggested fly leg wraps once she is healed but after the experinces I have had with fly masks with my horses I cant imagine them staying on. 
Wish I could post pictures but I dont have that kind of camera and I am tech challanged anyway. My friend has promised to come out and take some and help me post for you guys. Must say she is really cute and looks so much different than Homer. She is gray & with white spots so I guess she is a spotted donkey or a paint as my farrier joked. Her face is white with grey ears and she has a brown cross. My husband says she has a face like a horse... so unlike Homer. He is a gray & roan color with a really big head. Also his top lip comes down almost over his bottom lip but Sugar does not have that going on. I dont know if it is because he is from BLM parents or if it is because she is a mini. She is so adorable I am tempted to breed her again sometime but after all the worry about Homer hurting the baby I will likely not take the chance.


----------

